# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  E  verteta e shenjes NAZISTE

## McLaren

Siq e dini  te gjithe  qe  Nazistet  gjerman  kishin shenjen e tyre  kryqin  me kater cepa rotull.  Kjo  shenje eshte  dhene  na  Hitleri  vet  i  cili  siç  e dini  kishte  filluar  te ndiqte  mesime  per pikture ne shkolle  kur  ishte  akoma  ne shkolle  dhe  ne akademine  e tij  te artit  jepet  nje lende e cila  perket per te mesuar na arti  i vjeter e cila quhet histori e artit  qe ka veçanti  na lenda e historise  sepse ne kete lende mesohen  per kiptura per skluptura  dhe per te gjitha  hartin njerezor neper  vite. Ne kete lende jepet gjithashtu dhe per brezat e kaluar njerezor  ne heurope, kur  mesimet  kishin kaluar  te Celtet  qe eshte nje popull  qe ka mbijetuar  ne europe  te cilet  kishin  shume shenja   qe kishin  kuptime  te ndryshme por  njera  prej  ketyre  shenjave e cila  quhet Svastika  ose Swastika  e   cila  ishte  siç  eshikoni  dhe me poshte (  eshte ne menura te ndrushme me kafshe ose thjeshte me viza  dhe katrore )   ajo  eshte me kruqin  dhe me viza na anet  por  ajo  qe  e diferencon kete shenje  eshte  se  kur  shenja  eshte  me  vizat anash  na krahu  i djathte  ajo  tregon se  populli  eshte  pergatitur  per  lufte  dhe  do  fitoje  dhe  kur  eshte  me  viza  na krahu i majte  ajo shpreh se  populi  ka fituar  dhe eshte ne paqe.  Ja pra  se  Hitleri  pati   kete baze  per te vene  kete  shenje  si  shenjen  Naziste  e  cila  ka  thjesht  nje kryq  me viza anash  dhe qe  tregon  se populi  po pergatitet per lufte?  Hitleri i  cili   kopjoj kete shenje  dhe  e vuri ne  reth te dardhe dhe  te kuq  rotull.  Me poshte  keni  nje foto  e cila  i  perket  Celteve.

----------


## McLaren

Ja  nje  shembull disi  e njgjashme me  ate te Hitlerit  por  ka me  shume loje  formash  dhe  disa  me  viza  qe  Celtet kane  bere  por une nuk gjeta   no nje  tjeter  me te  ngjashme me ate  te  Nazisteve.

----------


## Dito

Nje informacin mjaft i lezetshem, Flm Mclaren.

Dito.

----------


## Syri_Vrases

Svatiska, nuk eshte nje simbol i hasur vetem tek keltet. Ai eshte i lashte sa vete njerezimi, eshte hasur ne rrenojat e Trojes, ne Tempujt e Tibetit, ne Indi, Ne Kine, bile edhe ne Shqiperi. Svatiska, ndryshe quhet edhe kryqi i thyer dhe simbolizon diellin. Eshte simbol pagan dhe ne lashtesi ishte si simboli fati gjate luftes. Hitleri e zgjodhi kete simbol, jo ne rrethanat e shkruar mesiper, por ate ia sugjeruan. Kete simbol ai e simbol, ai e pershtati per nazizmin, pasi i shkonte per shtat kauzes se tij mbi racen.

S.V.

----------


## Syri_Vrases

P.S. Svatiska simbolizion edhe njeriun e bardhe, arian.

----------


## niku-nyc

Shum gjonat e nazistve vijn edhe nga ushtria romake. Prsh shqiponja, disa flamure dhe shenja jan mar nga romaket qe do te thot rrace dominuse dhe e paster.

----------


## Hyllien

Hmm po a nuk ishte simbol tip babilonasse ki more ? Na dolen babilonasse Trojanet keshtu ? E po keta kosovaret cdreqin duan me dardani ku na dilkan evgjiter prej babilonie ?  Kuajt me lopet nuk i merrni vesh ore djema ? Vec me qene kllocka qorre vallaj se pytja eshte shume e kjarte.

----------


## diikush

> ..... Kuajt me lopet nuk i merrni vesh ore djema ? Vec me qene kllocka qorre vallaj se pytja eshte shume e kjarte.


Sic duket na mungon mprehtesia e nevojshme per te te kuptuar.....lol

----------


## Legjion

> Cfare duan keta veriore me kuaj ? Ku dreqin i lane lopet keta celeketet ?


:)

Rrethndarja këtu e ka fjalën që kur Wotan-ërit me Thor-ërit ishin ende në vezët e shpendëve majë degëve (Jahveh-ërit me Allah-ërit s'ishin perceptuar ende n.q.s. pyet ndonjëri), Diav-ët e Di-ejt e pellazgëve kishin simbol 'katrorin e rrumbullakët', apo 'kryqin e thyer', jo në një, por në disa variante (me rreth në qendër, pa rreth në qendër, me thyerje të shkurtra apo katrore, në kahje majtas apo djathtas, etj.), të cilat gjenden ende të gdhendura nëpër gurë të lashtë të ish-Ilirisë; dhe këto nënkuptonin pikërisht Diellin. Çështja është që meqë bota rrotullohet, sot lopçarëve me kuaj iu ndihet zëri më fort se i kanë xhepat më plot. Por po ky rrotullim do i sjellë sërish gjërat në vend. :)

shnet

http://www.shqiperia.com/arkeologjia/archeo/archeo2.php

----------


## King_Gentius

Edhe greket sikur e kishin kete shenje. Kam pare ne dekorime vazosh te lashta qe e perdornin mbi disqet qe kishin per lojen olimpike te hedhjes se diskut ne distance sa me te larget. Tashi greket thone qe ata e shpiken ate simbol, po kjo eshte nje teme tjeter...

----------


## Syri_Vrases

edhe ne Shqiperi jane gjetur keto shenja naziste, por ne forme pak me te lakuar...........

----------


## Hyllien

Epo ai Palamedi do ket qene goxha burre per ato lojna qe ka ba. Nesje po e lejme ket rrote te rrutullohet i her mase na bi bixha se shpejti ne shqipove.

----------


## darwin

> Siq e dini te gjithe qe Nazistet gjerman kishin shenjen e tyre kryqin me kater cepa rotull. Kjo shenje eshte dhene na Hitleri vet i cili siç e dini kishte filluar te ndiqte mesime per pikture ne shkolle kur ishte akoma ne shkolle dhe ne akademine e tij te artit jepet nje lende e cila perket per te mesuar na arti i vjeter e cila quhet histori e artit qe ka veçanti na lenda e historise sepse ne kete lende mesohen per kiptura per skluptura dhe per te gjitha hartin njerezor neper vite.



Nuk eshte fort ekzakt. Kjo shenje nuk eshte dhene nga vete Hitler dhe nuk ka lidhje me eksperiencat ne rinine e tij, por ka qene e perdorur nga shoqeria e njohur me emrin Thule _(Thule Gemeinschaft)_, nga e cila eshte marre dhe vene me vone ne perdorim prej levizjes nacional-socialiste.





> Ne kete lende jepet gjithashtu dhe per brezat e kaluar njerezor ne heurope, kur mesimet kishin kaluar te Celtet qe eshte nje popull qe ka mbijetuar ne europe te cilet kishin shume shenja qe kishin kuptime te ndryshme por njera prej ketyre shenjave e cila quhet Svastika ose Swastika e cila ishte siç eshikoni dhe me poshte ( eshte ne menura te ndrushme me kafshe ose thjeshte me viza dhe katrore ) ajo eshte me kruqin dhe me viza na anet



Swastika eshte simbol i perdorur nga Indo-Arianet fillimisht dhe nga popujt gjermanike me pas. Sic e dime nga historia, keltet nuk kane qene nje popullate gjermanike.





> por ajo qe e diferencon kete shenje eshte se kur shenja eshte me vizat anash na krahu i djathte ajo tregon se populli eshte pergatitur per lufte dhe do fitoje dhe kur eshte me viza na krahu i majte ajo shpreh se populi ka fituar dhe eshte ne paqe.



e?! ku shpjegohet kjo gje, (kurioz)? Kjo eshte pak a shume nje pjese e tonelatave te paverteta dhe shtremberimeve qe jane hedhur gjithe keto vjet.
Fillimisht duhen pare dy kuptimet qe i jane dhene asaj _(Swastika-s)_.

I pari, shpjegon perdorimin e saj si shenje e fatit te mire.
I dyti, si simbol i fitores se forcave krijuese dhe i _(po e quajme)_ rrotes diellore kundra forcave te erreta. Ka lidhje me ritet ezoterike te para-ardhesve pagane (pra, *pre-kristiane*!) te gjermanikeve dhe prandaj perputhet plotesisht me Votanizmin _(- higher evolution of self)._  Historikisht, Swastika gjermanike ka simbolizuar nje rrufe rrotulluese: simboli per cekicin e famshem te Thor-it, i njohur si arma me e madhe kunder te keqes. Per me teper Thor-i eshte pare gjeresisht si hyjnia me e dashur gjermanike, i cili e perdor cekicin e tij kunder Gjarperit Boteror. Me nje cike alegori gjehet kollaj se cfare perfaqesonin keto simbole per nacional-socialistet. Gjithsesi Swastika konsiderohet dhe si Rune gjermanike e cila u njoh gjeresisht ne shek XIX .

Ndersa persa i perket kahut te "vizave", eshte pikerisht sic eshte perdorur dhe sic e paraqesin filmat e Hollywood-it. Kjo ne baze te studimeve historike qe jane kryer, keshtu qe "kthimi ne anen e kundert" eshte thjesht nje trillim modern "neo-pagan". 





> Ja pra se Hitleri pati kete baze per te vene kete shenje si shenjen Naziste e cila ka thjesht nje kryq me viza anash dhe qe tregon se populi po pergatitet per lufte? Hitleri i cili kopjoj kete shenje dhe e vuri ne reth te dardhe dhe te kuq rotull.



_"Si Nacional-Socialiste ne shikojme programin tone ne flamurin tone. Ne te kuqen ne shikojme idealet shoqerore te levizjes tone, ne te bardhen idealet kombetare dhe ne simbolin e Swastika, misionin e fitores se njeriut arian dhe gjithashtu, fitoren e forces krijuese"._  

Keto jane fjalet qe ka thene ai.  Ja pra se e ke gabim kontekstin..





> Diav-ët e Di-ejt e pellazgëve kishin simbol 'katrorin e rrumbullakët', apo 'kryqin e thyer', jo në një, por në disa variante (me rreth në qendër, pa rreth në qendër, me thyerje të shkurtra apo katrore, në kahje majtas apo djathtas, etj.), të cilat gjenden ende të gdhendura nëpër gurë të lashtë të ish-Ilirisë; dhe këto nënkuptonin pikërisht Diellin.



Para disa vitesh kam bere vete nje foto, ne Berat, te nje vazoje te gjetur ilire mbi te cilen ishte vizatuar Swastika pikerisht me rrotullimin djathtas. Nqs do t'a gjej, do e postoj ketu. Sidoqofte fotoja e skulptures se gdhendur ishte interesante. Por ne linkun qe ke dhene, nuk arrita t'a gjeja foton.

----------


## Toro

> Svatiska, nuk eshte nje simbol i hasur vetem tek keltet. Ai eshte i lashte sa vete njerezimi, eshte hasur ne rrenojat e Trojes, ne Tempujt e Tibetit, ne Indi, Ne Kine, bile edhe ne Shqiperi. Svatiska, ndryshe quhet edhe kryqi i thyer dhe simbolizon diellin. Eshte simbol pagan dhe ne lashtesi ishte si simboli fati gjate luftes. Hitleri e zgjodhi kete simbol, jo ne rrethanat e shkruar mesiper, por ate ia sugjeruan. Kete simbol ai e simbol, ai e pershtati per nazizmin, pasi i shkonte per shtat kauzes se tij mbi racen.
> 
> S.V.


Shume sakte. Do te shtoja qe edhe sumeret e lashte kane pasur si simbol te diellit kryqin e thyer.

----------


## Darius

Svastika eshte nje nga simbolet me te vjetra qe njihet ne historine e njerezimit. Disa studiues e datojne me shume se 3000 vjet, madje me te vjeter se simboli karakteristik egjyptian Ankh. Ne mijevjecare te ndryshem svastika eshte perdorur nga kultura te ndryshme ne githe boten dhe per arsye te ndryshme dhe me emra te ndryshme. Ja disa nga ato emra:

Kina  *wan*

Anglia *fylfot*

Gjermania *hakenkreuz*

Greqia *tetraskelion dhe gammadion*

India *swastika*.

Po ashtu eshte perdorur edhe nga vendasit ne Ameriken e Veriut po nuk dihet e sakte prej sa kohesh.
Origjina e svastikes ka kete shpjegim:
*Fjala svastika vjen nga gjuha e lashte sanskrite dhe ndahet ne dy pjese "su" qe do te thote Zot dhe "asti" qe do te thote Te Jesh. Pjesa e fundit "ka" eshte vetem nje mbrapashtese.*

Deri sa erdhi koha qe u perdor nga nazistet si simboli i tyre, svastika ka perfaqesuar shume kultura dhe qellimi ka qene gjithmone pozitiv. Ka simbolizuar jeten, diellin, fuqine mendore, forcen fizike dhe fatmbaresine. Edhe gjate fillimit te shekullit te 20 svastika ka qene nje simbol qe personifikonte ane pozitive. Madje perdorej rendom si nje dekoracion neper kutite e cigareve, pullat postare dhe po ashtu eshte mbajtur si shenje identifikuese nga forcat ajrore te Divizionit te 45 te ushtrise amerikane gjate Luftes se Pare Boterore. 
Fatkeqesisht me pas, nga menyra si u perdor nga nazistes, ky simbol u shnderrua ne nje simbol te urrejtjes, semitizmit, dhunes, tortures dhe vdekjes.
Edhe gjate kohes qe eshte perdorur nga te lashtet perseri menyra e konfigurimit te saj lidhej dhe me kuptimin qe kishte apo me fatmbaresine apo tersin qe sillte. Psh ne Lindjen e Lashte menyra e te shkruarit te svastikes lidhej ngushte me qellimin qe perdorej. Pra nese krahu i djathte ishte i ngritur lart, shenja simbolizonte diellin, pra jeten ndersa nese krahu i djathte ishte i ulur poshte, simbolizonte vdekjen. Disa studius mendojne qe svastika mund te jete shume e vjeter si shenje, madje shume me e vjeter sec mendohet. Disa petroglife qe i perkasin epokes se vonet te gurit jane gjetur ne France ku dallohet qarte svastika e pikturuar ne gur. Po ashtu sipas kronikave te lashta te Trojes qe kane ardhur ne forme gojedhenash deri ne momentin qe u gjeten gjurme fizike, svastika eshte perdorur shume nga popujt e mesdheut dhe te egjeut si simbol i forces dhe i diellit. Nje studim i koheve te fundit e shtrin perdorimin e svastikas gjeografikisht akoma me shume se i pari dhe perdshin pjese te ndnryshme te botes dhe kultura te ndryshme. Me poshte jane disa foto qe tregoje perdorimin e svastikas si dhe petroglifi i gjetur ne France.

----------


## fotjon

"It is the hallmark of the White-Aryan Race. That was why Adolf Hitler chose it as the emblem of his Aryan ideology. Earliest examples have been found in the Caucasus Mountains of Central Asia, where the "Caucasian" peoples dwelt more than nine thousand years ago. It has since been used by ancient Greeks, Romans, Vikings and every Aryan people from early in their history, because all of them belonged to the same race it originally symbolized. In the ancient Aryan language, Sanskrit, "Swastika" means "the good luck sign", and was associated with light. It is fitting, then, that it continues to exemplify the National Socialist worldview of racial enlightenment."

----------

